# Lotus Dog Food and Baked Food



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

While browsing at a pet store recently, I came across Lotus Dog food. Seems like it is made by a small outfit in California:

.:Lotus Natural Pet Food:.

Their claim is that their food is holistic which, according to them, means that "all our ingredients are in their most whole, natural form." 

Here's the ingredient list for their chicken kibble:

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Rye, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Pollock, Ground Barley, Feeding Oat meal, Pea Fiber, Oil Blend (Soybean oil, Olive Oil, Salmon Oil, Evening Primrose Oil; preserved with mixed tocopherols, and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Pumpkin, Apples, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Spinach, Blueberries, Flaxseed, Garlic, Salt, Zinc Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (a source of Vitamin C), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus lactis, and lactobacillus casei fermentation solubles, Dried Chicory Root, Yucca schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Grape Seed Extract, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, and Rosemary Extract.

Thoughts? Before everyone starts replying, I recognize that it is grain-inclusive food, and I grant that it is not Orijen. It is also quite pricey (too expensive for a grain-inclusive food, in my opinion). 

The real reason I thought it was interesting is the fact that the company bakes the food (as opposed to??). What do we know about the nutritional effects of baking as opposed to how kibble is typically made?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

it would be wonderful if not for the price. for that price you can feed a much better food!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

ghostrunner said:


> While browsing at a pet store recently, I came across Lotus Dog food. Seems like it is made by a small outfit in California:
> 
> .:Lotus Natural Pet Food:.
> 
> ...


I think kibble can be baked, fried (most common from what I've heard) or pressure cooked? So I would assume/have heard baking and pressure cooking is best obv. 

I just moved to PA last week and they have a great feed store about 20 minutes away that has this food. First time I've seen it.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i just read on the website

"Another benefit of oven-baked food is it contains less air, making it more concentrated. So your dog will get all the nutrients she needs while eating 75% fewer cups of food than leading grocery store brands."
Lotus Adult Dog Food Chicken Formula 30lbs

if that is true then wonderful.
but what i dont get...the feeding guidelines are crazy. and if you are going to make a claim like that right above the feeding guidelines it needs to match up!


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> if that is true then wonderful.
> but what i dont get...the feeding guidelines are crazy. and if you are going to make a claim like that right above the feeding guidelines it needs to match up!


That's a great point - I didn't catch that. Their feeding recs are defintely NOT 75% less than other brands. And I definitely agree that, for the price, there are better foods available. I'm not really convinced this "baked food" thing is superior.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i guess its a fad more than anything. a marketing gimmick. i actually made a thread about baked food a while back. 

Lotus is much better than avoderm. avoderm doesnt even baked most of their foods anymore. they baked formulas have meat in the THIRD in ingredient.

Flint River Ranch is also a baked food. but it has very little meat in it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Their website is interesting. Here is their formula for their RAW food, and a 20 pound dog is suppose to be fed 9 1/4 patties PER DAY!! I'm not sure how big a patty is but I don't think I could get that much food into my 20 pound dog in one day. 

Chicken, Chicken liver, Organic Spinach, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Organic Blueberries, Organic Bananas, Organic Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Evening Primrose Oil, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Dried Kelp, Dried Chicory Root Extract, New Zealand Green Mussel, Whole Eggs, Calcium Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Carbonate, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (a source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

Good point - for my 75lb boy, we'd have to find a way to squeeze nearly 23 patties into him every day. Yikes.


----------

